# RR: 10. Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World"



## Trout

*1.	Kubelík (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1972)










2.	Kertész (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1961)










3.	Reiner (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1957)










4.	Kondrashin (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1979)










5.	Szell (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1959)










6.	Ančerl (cond.), Czech Philharmonic Orchestra	(1962)










7.	Fricsay (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1959)










8.	Kertész (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1966)










9.	Talich (cond.), Czech Philharmonic Orchestra	(1954)










10.	Solti (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1983)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	Kubelík (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1972)
2.	Kertész (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1961)
3.	Reiner (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1957)
4.	Kondrashin (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1979)
5.	Szell (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1959)
6.	Ančerl (cond.), Czech Philharmonic Orchestra	(1962)
7.	Fricsay (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1959)
8.	Kertész (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1966)
9.	Talich (cond.), Czech Philharmonic Orchestra	(1954)
10.	Solti (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1983)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

